# zerkratzte Eisfläche?



## HammerHe@rt (27. Februar 2004)

Ich steh im Moment aufn Schlauch bzw sieht mein Ergebniss immer sehr künstlich aus....

Ich habe bisher nur eine Fläche von 760*150 pixel mit der Farbe #006699 gefüllt....
Links unten habe ich nen fetten Schriftzug....

Nun wollt ich das der blaue Hintergrund so aussieht als ob er wie eine benutzte Eisfläche zerkratzt wäre (weiße Kratzer) - kleine und große sowie eckige und runde kratzer...wie es halt nach einem Spiel auf der Eisfläche aussieht....

Könnte mir wer Tipps geben wie ich das realisieren kann?

mfG
HAmmerhe@rt


----------



## mortimer (27. Februar 2004)

Du kannst Dich selbst kasteien indem Du versuchst, das mit Malwekzeugen oder Filtern hinzukriegen, oder Du suchst ein passendes Foto. (SW !)
Dieses setzt Du als neue Ebene über Deinen Hintergrund, steigerst ev. den Kontrast und nimmst die Deckkraft nach Wunsch zurück.

MfG,

mortimer


----------



## HammerHe@rt (27. Februar 2004)

hast du das gebastelt wenn ja wie? wenn nein woher hast des foto und gibs da nochmehr? *g*


----------



## mortimer (27. Februar 2004)

Ja, ich hab das grad gebastelt weil meine soziale Ader heute stark ausgeprägt ist . 
Wie ich's gebastelt habe ist in groben Zügen schon erklärt.
Ich hätte es sogar in der richtigen Größe, kann es aber wegen der Größenbeschränkung nicht anhängen. Es sei denn, ich schneide es in zwei Hälften.
Das Foto hat mir Frau google überreicht, nachdem ich sie mit dem Begriff  "Eisfläche" umschmeichelt habe...


mortimer


----------

